# Platies not eating



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I bought a couple of female platies on Wednesday, and tried feeding them yesterday, and today. They won't eat. They are in a 20 Gallon quarantine tank by themselves, with a large floating wad of anacharis, and green cabomba. All parameters are good.
They seem to be a little intimidated whenever I go near the tank, and they stay near the back. I've never had this problem with platies before. Does anyone have any ideas?

Also, I have tried giving them flakes as well as algae wafers.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

They probably need more time to get used to their new environment they may also be are used to eaten different foods . it can take up to two weeks for a fish to properly settle into there new environment


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Try baby brine shrimp. I just picked up a marigold wag swordtail and he eats them up, which is good because my last one died in about a week and i never saw him eat anything. Or if you dont have time for BBS pick up some frozen BBS or frozen brine shrimp. My fish act like piranhas when I put that stuff in.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Today I was able to get one to peck at some flakes, so seemed very nervous, and ignored about 70% of them. She only went after those that sank, and ignored them at the surface.
The other one is still cowering in the back. She started to come up and follow the example of the other one, but decided against it and swam back to hide.

I'll try to find some frozen brine shrimp tomorrow and update with how it goes.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

how are your platy's doing ?


----------

